

Mapping the World, one Tweet at a Time - alexkus
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/amislove/tweetmap/

======
plq
Very fun to look at :) Though I'm not sure about what novel insights one might
get from this work.

Also, I wonder why there's a nice rectangular cluster of tweets around Japan.

~~~
alexkus
It's good seeing the major roads so clearly defined outside cities.

There are a fair bunch of oddities going on in it though.

